# AirPorts says I'm connected, but I'm not.



## Brooks (Sep 6, 2004)

I tried to search around for a previous post about this, but I couldn't find any. Just point me there if this is a common question.

OK, here are the particulars. iBook G4 1.2/AirPort Extreme/AirPort Express/Cable Modem.

Ever since using this wireless setup, I run into problems with a dropped connection. The worst part is that the signal indicator in my menu bar still shows a strong signal and if I go into the Network panel it is telling me that I'm still connected to the internet via AirPort. I still show the same IP as when connected. There are no tell tale signs of being disconnected other than the fact that I can't get anywhere online.

The worst part is trying to get it working again. It's a total nightmare and usually doesn't start working again until I've restarted every link in the chain (modem, AirPort Express, computer). SOmetimes it rights itself if I have time to wait it out. (this is rare, but sometimes the only thing that works).

Is my house haunted? 

Brooks
http://ayola.com/blog


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 6, 2004)

for a more detailed signal indicator you should open 'Open Internet Connect'. The little icon in the banner doesn't refresh that frequent. How do you define your are not connected? Connected to the router? Connected to the internet? Connected to the lan clients? There are few parameters to check. But first thing should be to check the signal strength. You can also get iStumbler to see how much noise there is actually. Maybe your 2.4Ghz phone or the microwave are disturbing the signal.


----------



## Brooks (Sep 6, 2004)

I guess I define "not connected" as meaning that in Safari or Mail, it acts as if I'm not connected. No web sites will load etc. As far as the signal strength goes, It's acting as if there is NO signal at all, but in both places (internet connect and menu bar) it shows a very strong signal. I guess it's telling me that I have a good connection to the base station, but it doesn't know that the connection has been severed between it and the modem. I don't know.

It could be the phone, I'll have to test it, but my biggest concern is getting the connection back. What would you say is the easiest way to effectively clear everything and get a new IP. That little button "Renew DHCP Lease" is worthless. It's like the clear cache button in AOL 3.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 7, 2004)

I am not very familiar with the Airport Express. It probably has a web-interface to setup the data. Does it say whether the connection is stable or not? 
To me it sounds like something is wrong with the wan (wide area network). Either it's about your modem or your ISP (internet service provider). How about plugging your ibook directly to the cable modem? If things work fine, then the error lies on your Airport Express. Can you ping the Airport Express?


----------



## Brooks (Sep 8, 2004)

During one of my attempts to get connected again, I plugged the modem directly into my iBook and it worked fine. When I went back to the wireless setup It took my a couple restarts and a restart of the Airport Express to get it going again, and something told me at the time that it was all coincidental anyway. It just decided to start working. I'm perplexed, but I guess that's the nature of the beast.

What would be the best way to clear the IP and let the DHCP server assign me a new one?


----------

